

Symbols, everlasting - teej
http://dcurt.is/villainy

======
norswap
I love this guy's work. But this makes me want to pull the violins.

------
recursive
The melodrama around this seems a little absurd. Superheroes? Comic book
villains? Perhaps he should take the aphorism to heart "Imitation is the
sincerest form of flattery."

------
ux_designer
The Svbtle publicity stunt now comes full circle.

